# People attacking preppers



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Lately ive been seeing people all over the web, and tv, attacking preppers visiously. I always thought it was the norm to be prepared here (during winter have groceries and gas when a winter storm is coming, summers when the occasional hurricane reaches land or bad thunderstorms hit us to be ready for power loss and us in more rural areas have some guns for home protection)

But now it seems there are so many people who are angry and upset at others who prepare, even if that means having only a week or two's worth of canned food saved in the pantry.

Why would average americans, regular people have any problem at all with this? Why is anyone who is prepared now labeled crazy, wack jobs, nut cases who wish for total chaos? 

I can see the gov't not wanting people prepared because during a crisis they would want to control populations of people through fema (my opinion feel free to disagree)

But I CAN NOT seem to understand why there are now so many average upper/middle/lower class people aggressivly attacking those who choose to be prepared.

any thoughts?


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

It shows what they are not willing to do so they will attack you to get you to be in the same bucket as they are. These people are dangerous because when tshtf they will be your best friend until the crisis is over then they will take charge and throw you under the bus. 
This is one of the sad realities that you have to be willing to help all until time to shut the door and all drown outside the ark


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Speaking from outside, I think that "preppers" are being portrayed by the media as the gun hoarding nut-cases who go out and shoot kids 

I saw an excerpt the other day "which was about Dec 21st" which talked about preppers and gun hoarding in the same sentence. Put that next to a headline about the school shooting and the mum having a "hoard of guns" and the scene is set for preppers to be the bad guys?

It is very easy for people to be mislead - especially when feelings are running high.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Even when people have been conditioned to adopt a dependent mindset, certain things still catch their attention and make them uncomfortable. Preppers are that kind of WTH. A person with a dependent point of view will never understand someone with an independent point of view. 

You may think they'll wake up. It's doubtful they will. All you have to do is check out the anti-gun posts on HT. Their posts show how little they know about firearms. Their conditioning is blatant.

So what's wrong with being a prepper? It's their money. Are the intimidated afraid their prepper neighbor is going to beat them to death with a can of sliced pineapple? The reactions we're seeing in the media is symptomatic of the lack of critical thinking out there today. Add the dependent conditioning that people have accepted without question and it translates into venomous attacks.

The hole Piers Morgan going off on Larry Pratt is a prime example. We have enough ignorance in this country. He needs to go back to the UK or maybe we can foist him off on Canada.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Because they've been thoroughly brainwashed by the bureaucracy into believing that taking care of yourself and your own is somehow a subversive activity.

Read some George Orwell. We're there.


----------



## Work horse (Apr 7, 2012)

The preppers who are extremely paranoid and run around saying the sky is falling, causes this perception in the media.


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

Darren said:


> The hole Piers Morgan going off on Larry Pratt is a prime example. We have enough ignorance in this country. Maybe we can foist him off on Canada.


No. Hell no even.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

A lot of people want to believe everything's okay. They have their heads in the sand and preppers go against the "everything's okay" mindset.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

hope everyone is prepared?:help:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

JJohnson said:


> Lately ive been seeing people all over the web, and tv, attacking preppers visiously......
> 
> But now it seems there are so many people who are angry and upset at others who prepare, .....
> 
> ...


I think that TV show about doomsday preppers may have done a lot of damage to the reputation of ordinary preppers. 

Also, I suspect many average upper/middle/lower class non-preppers are tired of so rudely being attacked and referred to as "zombies", "ostriches" and "sheeple" by condescending preppers and survivalists who express so much contempt for non-preppers. 

Also, if you go online and look at numerous prepper and survivalist websites you will see it over and over again where people are talking about the evil government wanting to put people in FEMA concentration camps...... or that they (preppers and survivalists) are armed and ready to take down any non-prepper "zombies" that come near their place if the SHTF. 

Comments like that does make those survivalists who say such things appear to be dangerous, paranoid conspiracy theorists with guns who want to destroy "zombies" and non-preppers and that can be frightening for non-preppers if they think that all preppers have that attitude. 

So in a way I think that some very unfriendly, radical survivalists/preppers have brought it down on themselves by expressing their contempt for non-preppers and the non-preppers are now responding in return by turning on all preppers. What goes around comes around.

Edited to add that the post directly above mine (now been edited) was a very good example of that kind of offensive contempt and hatred expressed by many survivalists/preppers. I see it got edited after I commented about it.

.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I see that by your reasoning, that the liberal/leftist entitlement mentality 

should trump those zombies

that didn't bother to prepare and therefore it's perfectly okay to head out after

TSHTFATEOTWAWKI has started and trespass with the thought of stealing and 

even killing those that are hoarding food that rightly belongs to the 'people' or 

whoever the gooberment sponnsered media deems "worthy" of survival - which

obviously doesn't include those who have prepped.

ETA: Contempt for that type of thinking? You betcha!!!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Kid - it hasn't happened yet and you are making assumptions in advance and casting aspersions on people who haven't done anything wrong except to not be what you expect from them as preppers. Such venom directed at people who haven't done anything wrong is really uncalled for.

.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just smile when people start talking like that, glad that I always kept my mouth shut about my prepping.


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

I know the gov't propaganda has alot to do with it, especially for the weak minded. 

The mindset of those that are prepared vs the mindset of those that think preparing for anything is bad and you are a wacko if you do so, to me thats like going from the survival mentallity

"kill or be killed" to "Just kill me so i dont have to kill" 

It just doesnt make any sense


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

hoggie said:


> Speaking from outside, I think that "preppers" are being portrayed by the media as the gun hoarding nut-cases who go out and shoot kids
> 
> I saw an excerpt the other day "which was about Dec 21st" which talked about preppers and gun hoarding in the same sentence. Put that next to a headline about the school shooting and the mum having a "hoard of guns" and the scene is set for preppers to be the bad guys?
> 
> It is very easy for people to be mislead - especially when feelings are running high.


This, I think.

If you listen to the news the Prepper Mom did not lock up her guns, but instead allowed her insane son to have then (apparently) whenever he wanted them. And now children are dead.

I think that people are convinced that preppers are both careless and dangerous, right now.


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

[*QUOTE=naturelover;6341277]I think that TV show about doomsday preppers may have done a lot of damage to the reputation of ordinary preppers. *

*"Also, I suspect many average upper/middle/lower class non-preppers are tired of so rudely being attacked and referred to as "zombies", "ostriches" and "sheeple" by condescending preppers and survivalists who express so much contempt for non-preppers."* 

I agree that some extreme preppers give others bad names. But the preppers and survivalists who are angry at "non-preppers", they are angry because they know the "non-preppers" will be the first in any major disaster/situation to come running for help when the gov't isnt there for them. When this could all be avoided if the "non-prepper" was to just have a little responsability for them selves.

example: Louisiana is in an area prone to hurricanes. During Katrina look at the choas that ensued when people were not prepared. How-ever on the news they would show people who were prepared and had food stockpilled, and guns, sitting on their front porches{with guns} protecting their food and property from all the looters.

The preppers want to make sure their own family and them survive{reason being for prepping in the first place} And they know the non-preppers will become the LOOTERS. (as was seen during katrina).


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

what are preps ? we are LDS and live in the country we might be able to go 2 days without a trip to town for food or supplies..


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

It is a difference between the dependant class being jealous and vengeful against the independent class. I realize that most, if not all of us on this board aren't rich, but... look at the hatred against the rich right now. They did nothing to be hated. But the (rich) President and those of his political base have repeatedly and continually attacked and attacked. The politics of division.

When our apple orchard was open for You-pick, I had a customer show up one day at a time when we didnt have other customers, so we chatted. He was explaining that nobody should be able to leave their estate to their heirs, because "they did nothing to earn it". He wanted everything we worked our lives for to be stolen by the government and given to others, who also didn't earn it.

The way he discussed the poor, they were supreme beings. Entitled to the fruits of other people's labor s without question. It never occurred to him that for most people, poverty is temporary, transient. For many people wealth is also temporary and transient. Poverty is often caused by the poor, and poor choices they have made, or laziness, or other factors that others have no control over and didn't cause. I.E. if one person is successful, and another isn't, it isn't the successful persons fault that the unsuccessful person is unsuccessful. 

Many of today's wealthy, became wealthy because they were poor, and hated it, so they bettered themselves and worked hard and long.

I'll be the first to admit. I don't understand their mindset. I really have tried.

Edited to add, I do believe that if the SHTF, those who "didn't earn it" will be the first ones demanding that others people's preps be confiscated to provide for them. Preppers will be even more demonized than they are now.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Preppers are makeing the Whiners Feel inadaquate. "Feelings" like that have been arround forever,in diffrent forms. The Gov. is useing it to it's full potential to dumb down the masses.We have to be like Ducks and let it roll off our Back.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Can't say I understand it either, but that Doomsday Preppers show might be a factor in the misperception of ordinary preppers. Some of the people on that show are just plain crazy. :-/


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow, feel the love. 

Seasons Greetings everyone.

Mike


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The media has joined the war on America.
They try to make it seem that hard work, intelligence and preparation is bad while patting the backs of the lazy, petty and stupid.
All the things that made this country great are now portrayed as selfish and crazy by the government propaganda machine.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Darren said:


> Even when people have been conditioned to adopt a dependent mindset, certain things still catch their attention and make them uncomfortable. Preppers are that kind of WTH. A person with a dependent point of view will never understand someone with an independent point of view.
> 
> You may think they'll wake up. It's doubtful they will. All you have to do is check out the anti-gun posts on HT. Their posts show how little they know about firearms. Their conditioning is blatant.
> 
> ...


WE don't want him, split the difference drop him in the middle of the Atlantic, crap like him always floats

dean


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I just have a really hard time with this dissing of Preppers. I'm just old fashoned, garden ,feed ,butcher,ect... for the winter when nothing grows. I have to spin,sew,weave,knit (and a whole lot of just minden the stock) when the days are short. Sow,Reap,Save, repeat. Do "regular" people really forget what used to happen 100 years ago.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Lately people's rudeness seems so blatent that it makes me cringe. It seems to be everywhere. Hopefully the vitriol being spewed right now against preppers will fade or be directed at the next "hate fad". Funny how some lifestyles seem to be beyond reproach but others are in open season.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

longshot38 said:


> WE don't want him, split the difference drop him in the middle of the Atlantic, crap like him always floats
> 
> dean


 I wondered who he was, as I had never heard of him. Then when Oprah was his first guest, and couldnt say enough nice things about him, I knew he was a leftist plant.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

wally said:


> what are preps ? we are LDS and live in the country we might be able to go 2 days without a trip to town for food or supplies..


You mean you can wait two days? I must go at least everyday. But where I live it is 40 miles to town and up hill both ways.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Smart preppers are safe because NO ONE KNOWS they are prepping. Keep quiet, keep your head down, keep your preps out of sight and never admit you own a gun. No food in the house equals no common sense. Remember the people who are attacking prepping are likely the same ones you'll have to defend yourselves against when the shtf.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

7thswan said:


> I just have a really hard time with this dissing of Preppers. I'm just old fashoned, garden ,feed ,butcher,ect... for the winter when nothing grows. I have to spin,sew,weave,knit (and a whole lot of just minden the stock) when the days are short. Sow,Reap,Save, repeat. Do "regular" people really forget what used to happen 100 years ago.


Yes, that's it. Just being old fashioned practical.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The School of Journalism has always had a guiding credo, "Afflict the comforted, and comfort the afflicted".... regardless if the situation of the comforted and afflicted are self inflicted.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I think there's rhetoric on both sides and it is fed by the media. Calling the other side rude names and making snide and condescending comments does not help the situation in any way. Why not put together an articulate, reasonable and well informed argument as to why people should prep? Use Hurricane Katrina or the Quebec ice storm as examples of why it is a good idea to lay away a certain amount of supplies for times of need? Show that having goods stored away gives someone the ability to wait until something goes on sale to buy it? Tell people that stores are only three days away from having empty shelves and, when they ask how you know that, be prepared to show them studies or articles to back up what you say. People will respect someone's point of view if they present themselves as a mature, reasonable and informed person instead of some gun totin', bunker hidin', paranoid survivalist. Unfortunately the media continues to portray preppers as the latter image because sensationalism sells newspapers and TV time and it's up to preppers to change that image.

I think most people on this forum are just your average family trying to get through life and prepping is a big part of what helps us in dealing with that. However, we all get painted with the same brush as the Doomsday Preppers and it's up to us to present a more civilized and informed image.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it has started at the top, just another way to attack the beliefs of the opposition and marginalize them.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

I only watched the previews of the prep show and that was enough to make me want to laugh. You wonder why people think we are nuts--that guy was showing his elaborate bunker and I almost died laughing when he pointed to his huge television where he could watch sports etc. until the all clear. Come on--he is prepped for the end of the world ---who the devil is going to be playing a football game?????? Duhhhhhh!!! Talk about a disconnect from reality! Why wouldn't that kind of bologna make people think preppers are insane.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I did see one of the shows that had a backyard swimming pool as a growing area under cover, it still had the drainage working.

I thought there were some possible ideas in that show.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Preppers are considered outside of normal parameters and unfortunately many of the most vocal have strong opinions that are also considered anomalous. One thing I picked up from knife collecting forums is that we use the term NKP (non-knife person or people) instead of sheeple. Something similar might be appropriate from the prepper side. That said, I think this is largely a symptom of the "us vs them" modality that most modern societies seem to endorse. Rationally it makes sense to prepare as best as one can afford for adversity but as most people don't really do this, those who are more like the grasshopper in the old fable always make light of the ants. Many here obviously feel differently, I among them. In the end, most of us who are into prepping and being alert of failures in power/food supply/etc know better than to run our mouths in front of people about it because guess where those people will come if the grocery stores run out of food? The government or authorities first, but who then? Us.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Would anyone agree with me that the critics of preppers are those who seem to want to be "on the cutting edge" of things with "the best of everything"?

I mean, I see and hear it most from people who have more than adequate means, and have the mercedes and the mcmansion, who have the newest tablets, the newest phones, the newest this, the newest that, the designer this, the status symbol that.

I don't hear it from those who honestly live paycheck to paycheck (honest meaning not blowing it on leased high end vehicles, designer clothes, etc.) and would love to have the extra money or space to be able to store a months worth of dry goods, or have a stand-alone freezer or buy a generator.

It seems like the ones who criticize do so simply because it wasn't their idea, they're caught behind the curve if they start now, and the value system makes their status symbols meaningless. What good is having gold and diamonds, when people are telling you gold will be worthless, you can't eat gold? What good is having a lexus if you have to sit in line for gas on alternate days, while the people who don't need to leave their homes haven''t had to get gas in two weeks? What good is getting a table in all the best restaurants in town if none of them have food, and all that's in your fridge is a bottle of mustard, expired yogurt, and one gross old bottle of craft beer someone didn't drink from their "oh-so-trendy" six pack?

It makes the status seekers realize that while at this time, their choices are valued, it could all fall apart. Their "coolness" is shallow, and transient, and could be shattered at any minute.

Another thing, there's the whole "extreme couponer" thing. Are they preppers of another sort? I mean, they're the ones who really have the stockpiles that non preppers will want to raid. Who wants to bother raiding a prepper with buckets of wheat and rice and beans, goats and rabbits, homemade soap, and making do, when there's someone with 3000 bars of Dove, 1500 boxes of mac and cheese, 875 gourmet mustards, 2100 boxes of augratin potatoes, and case after case of toilet paper????


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of our members are extreme couponers, however I don't know that I like to label people like that. And they prep with what they get through couponing. And they donate much of what they get to charity too.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

Are they really extreme couponers or preppers who use coupons efficiently?

From what I've seen and people I know, it seems rather disconnected and centered on "the deal" rather than personal usefulness. Literally shelves upon shelves of condiments, foods their family doesn't like, diapers when they have teenagers, etc. 

Maybe I'm just naive and they are preppers, saving these items for TEOTWAWKI as barter items. I guess some guldens mustard, some Old Spice deodorant and a bottle of white rain conditioner would be scarce and a treat to get in barter.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JJohnson said:


> Lately ive been seeing people all over the web, and tv, attacking preppers visiously. I always thought it was the norm to be prepared here (during winter have groceries and gas when a winter storm is coming, summers when the occasional hurricane reaches land or bad thunderstorms hit us to be ready for power loss and us in more rural areas have some guns for home protection)
> 
> But now it seems there are so many people who are angry and upset at others who prepare, even if that means having only a week or two's worth of canned food saved in the pantry.
> 
> ...


A person who gets upset about a neighbor storing a week or two of canned food has too much spare time on their hands. :yawn:

I watched the first few episodes of "Doomsday Preppers", and I got the impression that some of them were the type who would try to cause a disaster, so they could say "Told ya so." If you haven't seen any of these episodes, you do have to keep in mind that some of these people can't take proper care of themselves, and sadly their families, now because they're so obsessed about a disaster that likely will never happen, and that they wouldn't want to survive if it did.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Terri said:


> This, I think.
> 
> If you listen to the news the Prepper Mom did not lock up her guns, but instead allowed her insane son to have then (apparently) whenever he wanted them. And now children are dead.
> 
> I think that people are convinced that preppers are both careless and dangerous, right now.


I found out a few days ago that I am about 3 degrees of separation from Nancy Lanza, but am not comfortable posting the information that I got (which was passed on with the permission of the person who had it) on a message board. I will be happy to share it with anyone who PMs me.

ETA: IMHO, it will only be a matter of time before this information is released.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

chamoisee said:


> Can't say I understand it either, but that Doomsday Preppers show might be a factor in the misperception of ordinary preppers. Some of the people on that show are just plain crazy. :-/


The man in the first episode who weighed 400 pounds and clearly went on the show because he was looking for someone to pay for his bariatric surgery clearly had mental health issues. He was later committed to a mental health facility and his weapons were confiscated (which a lot of you will have an issue with, I know) because he expressed suicidal ideation to one of his doctors.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

JJohnson said:


> Lately ive been seeing people all over the web, and tv, attacking preppers visiously. I always thought it was the norm to be prepared here (during winter have groceries and gas when a winter storm is coming, summers when the occasional hurricane reaches land or bad thunderstorms hit us to be ready for power loss and us in more rural areas have some guns for home protection)
> 
> But now it seems there are so many people who are angry and upset at others who prepare, even if that means having only a week or two's worth of canned food saved in the pantry.
> 
> Why would average americans, regular people have any problem at all with this?


Because it is different.
It is *100% human nature* to lash out at / make fun of / attack / attempt to destroy or distort ANYTHING that doesn't appear to be "normal" in their eyes.

Look at how folks that fall into these categories are persecuted:
1. Breast feeding
2. Home birth
3. No immunizations
4. Home Schooling
5. Men and Women who follow Biblical precepts.
6. Preppers
7. Folks who have more than a hunting gun
8. Folks who shop with coupons.
9. Folks who claim Christ as their Lord and Savior
10. Folks who don't have TV's / Cell Phones

And so many more.
Look at kids at a high school. Look how they 'dress in groups'.
Certain 'groups' of kids dress a certain way.
And that group then has a label.
When I was a kid it was "the jocks" "the preps" "the burn outs" "the nerds" and "the farmers".
IF YOU DRESSED outside of those 'groups'......you WERE gonna get picked on until you 'conformed' to a group.
And even then, those "groups" picked on other groups, trying to get them to conform to their "group".

Nothing new under the sun!!



> Why is anyone who is prepared now labeled crazy, wack jobs, nut cases who wish for total chaos?


Because that is what Television is programming folks to think.

1. Doomsday Prepper. Yeah, lot's of those folks are projected to 'look' looney.
2. Extreme Couponer. Yeah, those folks are projected as pretty extreme.
3. Hoarders. Yeah, a lot of those folks need mental health help, and I think it's sickening to expose their illness for entertainment BUT it projects anyone who saves more than the Sunday paper as a freak.
4. Extreme Cheapskates. Yeah, if you shop at Goodwill now, you are a 'cheapskate' freak.

Television really has taken over the minds of most.
In my above list of 10 things, when you see those topics addressed on TV is it ever in a positive, "normal" lights? It is in a "let's all co-exist" kind of way?
Heck no. Never.



> I can see the gov't not wanting people prepared because during a crisis they would want to control populations of people through fema (my opinion feel free to disagree)
> 
> But I CAN NOT seem to understand why there are now so many average upper/middle/lower class people aggressivly attacking those who choose to be prepared.
> 
> any thoughts?


When I grocery shop, I take my binder.
It's got all my coupons sorted and placed in baseball card sheets.
I am OCD and organized to the inth. It's just me.
If I had a dang dollar for everytime someone comes up to me WIDE EYED and says "are you one of them"? (Extreme couponer) OR "are you gonna get all your groceries for free"?
I wouldn't NEED coupons.

When the kids were younger and out with me in the day time, PERFECT strangers felt compelled to come up to me OR my minor children and ask:
Why aren't you in school?
What about socialization?
How are they going to get into college?
Aren't you afraid they will be weird?
((Folk's, I'm not making this up.))

When I buy things in bulk, or case sales, (I always use the self check lanes) someone in my line or the line next to me, or a passer by will ask:
Are you one of them preppers?
Are you storing up for the end of the world?
Do you have guns?
((Again, actual questions))

Why do perfect strangers feel compelled to approach someone and ask such outlandish questions, of such personal nature???
T-E-L-E-V-I-S-I-O-N
Cause that's what the TV says "we" are like, and they just wana know!!

It's nothing personal.
It's just how those folks are programmed.:bash:


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

We don't have cable so I've never seen the show that people are talking about. I can imagine it is over the top as the media is so prone to doing.

Yesterday afternoon after our Christmas dinner at my daughter/son-in-law's house we were all sitting around the table discussing the media and how they report the news. The tragedy in CT was mentioned among others. Son-in-law's mom had just gotten her CCP last month so that was another topic. I was suppose to take the class, too, but had a prior commitment. My oldest granddaughter turns 12 next month and they were discussing about teaching her how to handle guns and learning how to shoot. She has been out hunting with Bill before but he never got anything when she was with him.

My dad and his girlfriend were there also. My dad will be 75 on his next birthday and said for the first time he is thinking about getting a CCP. He has always had guns (and gardened, too) and a few months ago when he was out of town his garage door was up and we called the county sheriff to come check out the house. Nothing was taken but the 2 sheriff's deputies were like, "wow, impressive array of guns he has."

We always have a garden, so does my daughter and her mother-in-law, too. In recent years my dad's health is not so good so he only has done tomatoes on his porch. Son-in-law and his dad farm with cattle and soybeans. They have about 245 acres and he rents from other area farmers, as well. That is what I am surrounded by....cattle, corn, soybeans and tobacco farms.

I am grateful that the people I am surrounded by here are of like mind. I don't have to worry about watching what I say. (but I still do anyway.....some habits are a bit harder to break!)

Now some of Bill's family are a different story and I'm glad we no longer live near any of them. They are a few exceptions in his family (aunt/uncle, a brother, 4 cousins and their families are LDS and prep).

I think, if I was ever confronted with my prepping, I might turn the tables on them and just start asking them, "Why do you only have 2 days worth of food in your house? Are you going to pay for my gas to go to town every day to buy food? Why do you have a boat? Why do you live in a huge house....how much are your electric/gas/water bills? Why do you drive a brand new car every 2 years? How much are the payments? Why don't you have guns? Why don't you just hand it all over to the criminals now (or the government)? Why do you do this? Why do you do that?"

I don't tell you how to spend your money, don't tell me how to spend mine and we will get along just fine.

(Sorry I am usually not this long winded!!)


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

thesedays said:


> The man in the first episode who weighed 400 pounds and clearly went on the show because he was looking for someone to pay for his bariatric surgery clearly had mental health issues. He was later committed to a mental health facility and his weapons were confiscated (which a lot of you will have an issue with, I know) because he expressed suicidal ideation to one of his doctors.


This is incorrect. David Sarti went to his cardiologist for chest pains and shortness of breath, and was later held in psychiatric evaluation while his doctor broke patient confidentiality by contacting the authorities. All because his doctor suggested tubal implants, and Mr. Sarti objected to such a procedure. His cardiologist insinuated that because of this, he may be suicidal.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The correct answer to stupid intrusive questions is: Bless your heart (thanks Ardie) why are you asking. I tend to be more blunt and would likely say: Do I know you? What business is it of yours?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I am missing the code for "bless your heart"??

Please enlighten me!!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I think I am missing the code for "bless your heart"??
> 
> Please enlighten me!!


In some locales, it's a euphemism for "edited out."


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

In many parts of the south you say "Bless their heart" when you want to gossip about someone. The rule is you can say anything nasty about or to someone as long as you include "Bless your heart"

example: "Did you see those lines around Darlene's eyes. Bless her heart, she must be older than she claims."

or say something rude, but soften it a little.

"Well bless your heart honey, are you pregnant again or have you just not lost those last baby pounds."

At least that's the way it is around here. It's one of the best "southernisms" we have!

Belle


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> I did see one of the shows that had a backyard swimming pool as a growing area under cover, it still had the drainage working.
> 
> I thought there were some possible ideas in that show.


I just happen to have the shell of a 33x18 above ground swimming pool just hanging out in the yard. :hysterical:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

thesedays said:


> In some locales, it's a euphemism for "edited."





PrairieBelle22 said:


> In many parts of the south you say "Bless their heart" when you want to gossip about someone. The rule is you can say anything nasty about or to someone as long as you include "Bless your heart"
> 
> example: "Did you see those lines around Darlene's eyes. Bless her heart, she must be older than she claims."
> 
> ...


OH MY
Ok, so noted!!
When I say "awww bless her heart" I mean awwww how sweet.
I guess it's all in the context and delivery!!
Thanks for the 411!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I had a hard time not yelling at the TV when Piers Whatsisname was taking about the CT mom's "extensive gun collection" of 6 guns, kept locked up, BTW, from what I heard on other news sources. Since when is 6 guns an extensive collection!  I mean, before that unfortunate boating accident, I had 5...does that make me a "gun nut"?

As far as making fun of preppers, I guess I'm blessed to live in a community where most folks have more than 2 days worth of food on hand, quite likely have a few guns on hand, and often drive a 4WD for more than just looks.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

What the gov't propagandist call -"prepping"......80% of the people where I live call normal and have for 100yrs....I've been in peoples homes that have enough put away for 3-5yrs-they call it-their pantry...1 older couple I help out with only buy staples,other than that all their food comes from growing and canning.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I had a hard time not yelling at the TV when Piers Whatsisname was taking about the CT mom's "extensive gun collection" of 6 guns, kept locked up, BTW, from what I heard on other news sources. Since when is 6 guns an extensive collection!  I mean, before that unfortunate boating accident, I had 5...does that make me a "gun nut"?
> 
> 
> Yes and i was a witness to that accident as i sunk my boat trying to save yours and lost 16 of mine :hysterical::help:


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Tried that lifestyle (whatever it is called) where you go to the store daily and at the most semi-daily. Spent 5 X as much money and when an ice storm came we got very hungry and cranky. Not going back to that. Call me what you will.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

I think we should outlaw all boats as way too many of us are having accidents and losing our entire gun collections... i know many people from coast to coast and border to border have had this happen to them...PS if you are afraid this might happen to you, please send the guns to me and I will keep them for you..


----------



## kvr28 (Feb 15, 2009)

chamoisee said:


> Can't say I understand it either, but that Doomsday Preppers show might be a factor in the misperception of ordinary preppers. Some of the people on that show are just plain crazy. :-/


agreed, we were initially contacted to be on the first episode by the producers, I talked it over with several friends and we thought that prepping would not be displayed in a positive light, so we declined, looks like we were right


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

wally said:


> I think we should outlaw all boats as way too many of us are having accidents and losing our entire gun collections... i know many people from coast to coast and border to border have had this happen to them...PS if you are afraid this might happen to you, please send the guns to me and I will keep them for you..


I think you should just quietly invest in some SCUBA gear...:cowboy:


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait I'm a what now? Didn't realize more than a week of food was 'doomsday' material. Didn't realize going a week without going to the shops was even abnormal.

I just wanna eat my homegrown 'maters in Winter to keep me until they're fresh again.

Doomsday. Really? Doom? Seems a bit... theatrical for what I'm doin' around here.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

wally said:


> I think we should outlaw all boats as way too many of us are having accidents and losing our entire gun collections... i know many people from coast to coast and border to border have had this happen to them...PS if you are afraid this might happen to you, please send the guns to me and I will keep them for you..



California is again giving cash for guns, no questions asked. So not only is that a good way to lose an entire gun collection, it is a great way to murder that neighbor you can't stand, then go and turn the gun in. Free murder since they will never be able to find the murder weapon after the state of California crushes it without ever linking it to your name.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> *California is again giving cash for guns, *no questions asked. So not only is that a good way to lose an entire gun collection, it is a great way to murder that neighbor you can't stand, then go and turn the gun in. Free murder since they will never be able to find the murder weapon after the state of California crushes it without ever linking it to your name.


California is broke.
Where is the money coming from to pay these folks for the guns?
And
What are they doing with the guns, once the person has traded it for money?


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

oregon woodsmok said:


> California is again giving cash for guns, no questions asked. So not only is that a good way to lose an entire gun collection, it is a great way to murder that neighbor you can't stand, then go and turn the gun in. Free murder since they will never be able to find the murder weapon after the state of California crushes it without ever linking it to your name.


 I saw on the news that they are giving gift cards up to 200 dollars per gun. I will raise the bid to 225 per gun and I will pay cash..


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

wally said:


> I saw on the news that they are giving gift cards up to 200 dollars per gun. I will raise the bid to 225 per gun and I will pay cash..


Be careful what you offer i have tossed some guns in the scrap iron i wish i had back i could turn them in now . Also i got one old Sat. night special that i could part with . I think it sold for $25.00 thirty years ago and never been shot .I don't know how they called it a gun . ound:


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What are they doing with the guns, once the person has traded it for money?


Selling them to Mexico.


----------



## Owl918 (Dec 12, 2012)

7thswan said:


> I just have a really hard time with this dissing of Preppers. I'm just old fashoned, garden ,feed ,butcher,ect... for the winter when nothing grows. I have to spin,sew,weave,knit (and a whole lot of just minden the stock) when the days are short. Sow,Reap,Save, repeat. Do "regular" people really forget what used to happen 100 years ago.


Exactly!! I just came across that TV show right before Christmas and thought it might be something I would be interested in. The way they portray those who live in our lifestyle was very disturbing to me.

I made a post(note) about it on my Facebook page if you'd like to read it https://www.facebook.com/notes/lisa-timmons-pinnick/doomsday-prepping/10151151645945544

I don't understand how being prepared is now something that equates to crazy extremist. Life happens, be prepared. The boy scouts knew this. Our grandparents knew this and tried to teach us too. It's NOT a new concept. And it's something that I'm proud to have been given by my parents/grandparents and I'm passing it to my own children. No matter WHAT those unprepared people think!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Owl918 said:


> Exactly!! I just came across that TV show right before Christmas and thought it might be something I would be interested in. The way they portray those who live in our lifestyle was very disturbing to me.
> 
> I made a post(note) about it on my Facebook page if you'd like to read it https://www.facebook.com/notes/lisa-timmons-pinnick/doomsday-prepping/10151151645945544
> 
> I don't understand how being prepared is now something that equates to crazy extremist. Life happens, be prepared. The boy scouts knew this. Our grandparents knew this and tried to teach us too. It's NOT a new concept. And it's something that I'm proud to have been given by my parents/grandparents and I'm passing it to my own children. No matter WHAT those unprepared people think!


 
Right? I agree completely. When did making a list to do your shopping once a month become crazy? When did having enough candles, wood, water, food around for a power outage become crazy? When did having a rifle or shotgun around for that critter that is after my livestock become crazy? You would think with all of the natural disasters in the last several years that crazy like a fox would come to mind...just sayin.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

JJohnson said:


> Lately ive been seeing people all over the web, and tv, attacking preppers visiously. I always thought it was the norm to be prepared here (during winter have groceries and gas when a winter storm is coming, summers when the occasional hurricane reaches land or bad thunderstorms hit us to be ready for power loss and us in more rural areas have some guns for home protection)
> 
> But now it seems there are so many people who are angry and upset at others who prepare, even if that means having only a week or two's worth of canned food saved in the pantry.
> 
> ...


My dad has been gone for nearly 30 years, but as a child of the depression he was keenly aware of the power of food and believed that every family should live a "prepared" and frugal life style, with the ability to feed themselves for an extended period of time, in the event of something as simple as a job loss, or something as complicated as war, or disaster of some sort. 
He drilled into us from an early age that when or if the government is able to control the food supply for its people then that government has taken control of its citizens without firing a shot. Hungry people will give up their freedoms to get food.
Our government is dangerously close to having total control of the food supply and they are waging a huge marketing campaign demeaning anyone who takes responsibility for their family's food safety and basic needs, instead of going with the sheeple to suckle on the government teat.


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

Quote:

what are preps ? we are LDS and live in the country we might be able to go 2 days without a trip to town for food or supplies.. 

You mean you can wait two days? I must go at least everyday. But where I live it is 40 miles to town and up hill both ways. 
>>>

We made it a week. I knew the snow was coming,and made sure I had plenty in place.Kids and my kefir grain did not like the powdered milk.Next time I will put milk in the cold garage!

I was fine with the powdered stuff.You get used to it. I think with our food stock we could have stayed home for atleast a month.Sadly,the kids winter break is down from 2 weeks to only one now.During summer break I limit shopping to every two weeks.

I think prepping for lifes ups and downs is prudent. I am guessing when people hear *prepper* they don't think about this,but rather those prepping for the end of the world, economic collapse,war,diseases,and so on.

Anything can happen that is for sure,but prepping in good times for bad times just makes sense.Bad weather,illness,and jobloss are just a few things that can affect each of us.

The recommendation on govt. sites to have atleast 3 days of food and water just is not enough.Better to have more and not need it.I don't want to be waiting in line for MREs and bottled water,or dumpster diving like they did after the Sandy storm.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Denial is a powerful thing. And when you can't deny reality, it's easier to attack the messenger than to change your attitude/lifestyle. Prepping is scary to a lot of people - they know deep down that something is wrong, and preppers are a little 'in your face' about reality.

Moldy


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

A few years ago I had a cashier in the grocery store tell me I was being selfish for buying more than 1 or 2 of an item that was on sale. I told her it was the only way I could feed my hungry family. Thankfully another cashier was standing nearby and reprimanded her. But I was shocked that this kind of attitude exists in even rural Nebraska where snow and ice can keep people home for days and sometimes even weeks if you are rural enough.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

PistolPackinMom said:


> This is incorrect. David Sarti went to his cardiologist for chest pains and shortness of breath, and was later held in psychiatric evaluation while his doctor broke patient confidentiality by contacting the authorities. All because his doctor suggested tubal implants, and Mr. Sarti objected to such a procedure. His cardiologist insinuated that because of this, he may be suicidal.


Thats very sad to hear as he is perfectly sane as anyone and has quite alot of informative youtube videos he took the time to make on the subject of preppin.

Everything from grain storage to simple radio operations......from the videos all he is guilty of is being a simple person and overweight.

I hope this is resolved and his friends and family help him out of this misundersanding!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

mattemma, please see the giggles in the quotes..I would suggest that either of us could provide for the other for along time


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I totally agree with keeping thing quiet. We are new to prepping... actually, I am starting this and my husband is going along for the ride without realizing it yet! LOL! It occurred to me that I need to stop having casual conversations about canning and putting up food when a co-worker announced to the rest of the staff that if anything ever happened, she was going to figure out where we lived and show up at our place.... and I believe her. We already are fairly self-sufficient with our basic food needs but not completely. So, I am going to be vague, learn what I need to get set-up and then keep it to myself. My kids asked about a couple of books I had and I said I was mostly looking at how to set up a proper pantry and I was looking for different canning recipes for things like meat or soup. If nothing ever happens, no harm, no foul. But, if things go down the tubes, we'll be okay for awhile. This is seriously scary stuff without going all paranoid about it.


----------

